# First litter!!



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

My Blue Point Siamese doe gave birth last night to 15 babies. Poor thing had spent the last two days belly surfing as her belly was so big her little legs couldn't reach the floor!!

Question is: when I got them the breeder said take the litter down to 4 babies, I have taken it down to 5 - will 5 be ok? bearing in mind I intend to exhibit them, or should I go down to 4?

Cheers,
Benjamin.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

5 will be fine.If they don't thrive it won't be because you kept one extra.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you Sarah. Just waiting for my other does to follow suit now


----------

